# British T2's



## John Tremelling

Good morning Gentlemen,

I am painting a 1200 Waterline T2, and naturally would wish to flag it British. I am unable to find if any T2's did sail under the Red Duster. Any info? 

Failing that I shall paint it as US flagged Esso Worcester, formerly Multnoman. I have a decent photo of her, only one query, what colour were Esso decks? I seem to recall Boot Topping Red? 

As a Trident Tanker Apprentice of the 60's I have fond memories of seeing 
T2's, and associate them more with Esso and Mobil than any other company, I have also submitted this query in the Esso Forum.

Thanks,

John T


----------



## John Tremelling

PS, Just found one in the photo gallery, 

Esso Avonmouth, completed by Sun Shipbuilding in 1945 as Fort Massiac. Bought by Standard Oil in 1949 she became Esso Valparaiso; under the Panamanian flag until 1955 when renamed Esso Avonmouth. She remained under the British flag until 1960 then sold to Greek owners as Athlon. In 1962 she was rebuilt as a bulk carrier and lasted until 14 March 1975 when she arrived at Bilbao to be broken up.

Any other info welcome regarding this or any other British T2's.

John T


----------



## E.Martin

I was on two Shell T2's Theliconus,Tenagodus which flew the Red Ensign, i think Shell had 12-14 T2's under the British Flag, I thoroughly enjoyed my time on both ships.


----------



## R58484956

Shell had a load of T2's sailing, mostly beginning with a T, eg Tomogerus.
Plenty of photos on various sites.
See http://www.helderline.nl


----------



## Cisco

Stanvac had at least three T2s registered in the UK, Stanvac Manila, Stanvac Sydney and Stanvac Bangkok.


----------



## John_F

John,
BP had 10 T2s - Rogue River, Cottonwood Creek, Fort Stevens, Chisolm Trail, Fort Frederica, Mesa Verde, El Morro, Beecher Island, Red Bank & Smoky Hill. There is a photo in the gallery of the Smoky Hill here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44209
There is also one of the El Morro on her final voyage although she is incorrectly described as Norwegian:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=58728
Kind regards,
John


----------



## Ian6

John
Caltex operated a dozen or more T2's under the Red Ensign, I served on 6 of them. Pictures at http://www.tota.co.uk/
Caltex Melbourne was claimed to be the last T2 built and was one of the few 'Jumboised' (awful word) in the 1960's. She was launched in 1945 and not broken up until 1985.

Ian


----------



## BillH

John_F said:


> John,
> BP had 10 T2s - Rogue River, Cottonwood Creek, Fort Stevens, Chisolm Trail, Fort Frederica, Mesa Verde, El Morro, Beecher Island, Red Bank & Smoky Hill. There is a photo in the gallery of the Smoky Hill here:
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=44209
> There is also one of the El Morro on her final voyage although she is incorrectly described as Norwegian:
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=58728
> Kind regards,
> John


This batch were operated by BP under British reg period in bracket.

ROGUE RIVER (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181727. 10,647g. 6,310n. 16,494d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Post 1961: 15,781g. 9,611n. 24,015d. 574' 6"x 78' 7"x 46' 9".
Two, steam turbines (6,600 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Shenectady, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
19.11.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 316), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
12.1944: Completed. 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to A/S Gerrards Rederi, Norway, renamed HUNSFORS, and used as an electricity generating plant. 
1960: Renamed APACHE. 
1961: Lengthened and converted into a bulk carrier by Blohm & Voss A. G., Hamburg. 
1968: Sold to Philippine Pacific Shipping Company, Panama, and renamed PACMERCHANT. 
26.2.1977: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition.



COTTONWOOD CREEK (1947 - 1955)
O.N. 181691. 10,647g. 6,310n. 16,505d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Post 1959: 10,232g. 5,995n. 15,200d.
Two, steam turbines (7,425 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
2.11.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 313), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently United Stated Maritime Commission). 
11.1944: Completed. 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1955: Transferred to Soc. Maritime de Petroles BP., France, and renamed BRISSAC. 
12.1959: Sold to Zeeland Transportation Ltd., Liberia, converted into a bulk carrier by A/S Stord Verft, Norway, and renamed BULK MARINER. 
1960: Reverted to COTTONWOOD CREEK. 
1965: Sold to Ogden Bulk Transport Inc., U.S.A. 
5.1.1970: Whilst on a voyage from New Orleans to Saigon, with a cargo of wheat, grounded on coral at a position 15.51N., 82.18W, off Honduras. Salvors in attendance but beaten by heavy weather which began to break vessel. 
2.1970: Abandoned as a total loss. 


BT. 185. FORT STEVENS (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181690. 10,639g. 6,274n. 16,512d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
16.9.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 307), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
10.1944: Completed. 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
5.10.1959: Arrived at Blyth for demolition by Hughes, Bolckow Shipbreaking Company Ltd.


RED BANK (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181711. 10,639g. 6,274n. 16,546d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
19.10.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 311), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
11.1944: Completed. 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
1959: Sold to Christiania Portland Cementfabrik, Norway, renamed BANK, for use as an electricity generating station. 
20.1.1960 Arrived in tow at Spezia for demolition by Terreste Marittima S.p.A. 
4.1960: Work commenced.



CHISHOLM TRAIL (1947 - 1955)
O.N. 181763. 10,660g. 6,322n. 16,501d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
2.1945: Completed by the Kaiser Company Inc., Portland, Oregon (Yard No. 120), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1955: Transferred to Societe Maritime de Petroles BP, France, and renamed MONTSOREAU. 
6.12.1961: Whilst on a voyage from La Skhirra to Dunkirk, collided with the French tanker ISIDORA (20,704g./55) in fog, sustaining considerable damage, at a position 12 miles north of Cape Spartel. Towed to Gibraltar by ISIDORA and beached to prevent sinking. 
19.12.1961: Having received temporary repairs, was refloated and towed by the French tug LAURENT CHAMBON (263g./60), to Port de Bouc, where she was declared a total loss. 
10.2.1962: Societe de Material Navaldu Midi, Marseilles, commenced demolition at La Seyne.



FORT FREDERICA (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181768. 10,672g. 6,322n. 16,385d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
2.1945: Completed by the Kaiser Company Inc., Portland, Oregon (Yard No. 118), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
11.12.1959: Hong Kong Salvage and Towage Company Ltd., commenced demolition at Hong Kong.



MESA VERDE (1947 - 1955)
O.N. 181779. 10,660g. 6,322n. 16,377d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
11.1944: Completed by the Kaiser Company Inc., Portland, Oregon (Yard No. 99), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1955: Transferred to Societe Maritime de Petroles BP, France, and renamed VILLANDRY. 
6.1961: Compagnie de Remorquage et de Sauvetage Les Abielles commenced demolition at Toulon.


EL MORRO (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181790. 10,673g. 6,320n. 16,401d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
12.1944: Completed by the Kaiser Company Inc., Portland, Oregon (Yard No. 101), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
4.11.1959: Arrived at Blyth for demolition by Hughes Bolckow Shipbreaking Company Ltd. 
2.12.1959: Work commenced.



BEECHER ISLAND (1947 - 1959)
O.N. 181808. 10,668g. 6,317n. 16,495d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
30.11.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 318), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
12.1944: Completed. 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
5.10.1959: Sold to Hughes, Bolckow Shipbreaking Company Ltd., Blyth, thence T. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield., for demolition at their Barrow in Furness facility. 
8.10.1959: Arrived at Barrow in Furness. 
9.10.1959: Work commenced.


SMOKY HILL (1947 - 1957)
O.N. 181817. 10,660g. 6,322n. 16,387d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
Two, steam turbines (7,240 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp. 
American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
9.1944: Completed by the Kaiser Company Inc., Portland, Oregon (Yard No. 88), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently the United States Maritime Commission). 
1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd. 
1.6.1956: Owners restyled as BP Tanker Company Ltd. 
1957: Sold to Mariblanca Nav. S. A., Greece, and renamed MARIPOSA. 
9.7.1964: Laid up at Perama. 
17.1.1965: Whilst enroute from Piraeus to Castellon for demolition, grounded at Augusta but was refloated. 
30.1.1965: Arrived at Castellon as MARIPOSA II, for demolition by L. E. Varela Davillo. 
7.1966: Work commenced.


----------



## John Tremelling

Thanks all, what a plethora of information. I had never realised that there were so many under British Flag, quite obviously I only ever saw a fraction of them, most of which were under a Panamanian flag, and by my time (1964) many had been 'jumboised' (Is that a word?)

Now I have to decide which one to paint mine as?????????????????

I shall view all the photos which I can find and see which ship has the best selection of images.

Thanks again,

John T


----------



## Cisco

A few more for you.... Esso Avonmouth, Birmingham,Glasgow, London, Manchester, and Purfleet.
Hunting's Edenfield, Gretafield, and Oilfield ( a rather fussy funnel to paint..)
However if you want something a bit unusual you could go for Stanhope SS Coy ( J.A. Billmeir) colours. They had Stanmore and Stanwell....


----------



## onestar

John, as a recommendation Shell Tankers were probably the most attractive colour scheme, names still sailing in 1957 were:
Tagelus 
Tectarius
Tectus
Tenagodus
Thalamus
Thallepus
Thaumastus
Theliconus
Theodoxus
Tomogerus
Tribulus
Trigonosemus (there's a good mathematical one!)
Trochiscus
Trochurus
On the other hand the BP tankers kept their original names as shown in post #8 above.
You will find quite a few of them in the photo section. Great ships that lead the way in post-war design.


----------



## John Tremelling

With such a wide variety, I now need (want) another 2 1200 T2's, one for Shell and one for BP.

Thanks everyone for their help,

John T


----------



## wccsailor

*wccsailor*

When Anglo Saxon/Shell Tankers received the T2s from the US government I believe they were required to rename them so that the new name began with a T (for T2) and ended with us (for US). The list of former Shell owned T2s on this site seems to confirm this.


----------



## stan mayes

wccsailor said:


> When Anglo Saxon/Shell Tankers received the T2s from the US government I believe they were required to rename them so that the new name began with a T (for T2) and ended with us (for US). The list of former Shell owned T2s on this site seems to confirm this.


Not so..
From the founding of the the company many years ago -all ships have been named after sea shells and all ships have a shell of their name in a glass case in the officers saloon..
I sailed in three of Anglo Saxon Co -Adula in 1941 .. Neritina in 1943/44 ..
Dolabella 1944 during the Normandy Operations.
Stan


----------



## zelo1954

To add to the Shell list were TURBINELLUS and TRESUS which became Eagle Oil's SAN LEONARDO and SAN LEOPOLDO. Also THELIDOMUS, THEOBALDIUS, and TOMOCYCLUS which were Dutch managed after 1955 but British before that. However the T***US run stops with the French pair which were named JUNON and MINERVE. 

If you're looking for a real pair of forgotten British oddballs then Baltic Trading's HYRCANIA and ZEITOUN are worthy of mention.

And full marks to BP who retained those magnificent American names.


----------



## wccsailor

*MV Dolabella*

Stan I agree that they were named after seashells, as I believe all Shell tankers were. However, the T2s all began with T and ended with 'us" and I think most of them were named after shells that fitted this pattern. Incidentally I joined the Dolabella in Singapore in February 1954 and was an apprentice aboard her for a couple of months when I left her to join the Lotorium as third mate.

Cheers



stan mayes said:


> Not so..
> From the founding of the the company many years ago -all ships have been named after sea shells and all ships have a shell of their name in a glass case in the officers saloon..
> I sailed in three of Anglo Saxon Co -Adula in 1941 .. Neritina in 1943/44 ..
> Dolabella 1944 during the Normandy Operations.
> Stan


----------



## Superlecky

John,

If you want something a bit different from the oil companies paint schemes for your T2 you could always use that of two T2s that haven't been mentioned yet; the Hyrcania and Zeitoun of the Baltic Trading Co Ltd. The funnel was black with a broad white band with a red crossed hammer and torch on the white band. The hull was grey.


----------



## gwilliams851

BillH said:


> This batch were operated by BP under British reg period in bracket.
> 
> COTTONWOOD CREEK (1947 - 1955)
> O.N. 181691. 10,647g. 6,310n. 16,505d. 506.5 x 68.2 x 39.2 feet.
> Post 1959: 10,232g. 5,995n. 15,200d.
> Two, steam turbines (7,425 shp) manufactured by the General Electric Company, Lynn, U.S.A., powering 1 electric generator connected to an electric motor in turn connected to screw shaft. 6,000 shp.
> American T2 type war standard ocean going tanker.
> 2.11.1944: Launched by the Alabama Drydock & Shipbuilding Company, Mobile (Yard No. 313), for United States War Shipping Administration, (subsequently United Stated Maritime Commission).
> 11.1944: Completed.
> 1947: Purchased by the British Tanker Company Ltd.
> 1955: Transferred to Soc. Maritime de Petroles BP., France, and renamed BRISSAC.
> 12.1959: Sold to Zeeland Transportation Ltd., Liberia, converted into a bulk carrier by A/S Stord Verft, Norway, and renamed BULK MARINER.
> 1960: Reverted to COTTONWOOD CREEK.
> 1965: Sold to Ogden Bulk Transport Inc., U.S.A.
> 5.1.1970: Whilst on a voyage from New Orleans to Saigon, with a cargo of wheat, grounded on coral at a position 15.51N., 82.18W, off Honduras. Salvors in attendance but beaten by heavy weather which began to break vessel.
> 2.1970: Abandoned as a total loss.



Many thanks for posting the info here, my father served on this ship from 1949-50 and was thrilled when I found this forum and the info whilst doing a search for him on his navy days, I had to sign up to the forum to view the images so figured it was only right to thank you at the same time.


----------



## canada tom

*T2's*

I sailed on two Esso T2's. Can't remember their names. Esso probably had more and at a guess I would say four.
Esso decks were red

canada tom


----------



## barrys

*T2,s*

Hi, I was down in caracus in 1971 on the GULF tanker "gulf scot" bearthed with a GULF T2, she had just pumped off and was well up out of the water, I have just dug out a photo, she was black from the deck down for about 15feet then red to below the water line. unlike ours that was all grey until a re-fit when because of leaky plates they just painted it all black, as the dutch chief said , we will not see the leaks now!, all the best barry.


----------



## Nigel Wing

canada tom.
I have a shipping book dated 1958. It lists 5 Esso T2's. under the British Flag.
Esso Avonmouth
Esso Birmingham
Esso Glasgow
Esso Manchester
Esso Purfleet

US Flag = 13
French Flag = 3
Dutch Flag = 3
Panamanian Flag =10
and Esso Nassau of Standard Tankers (Bahamas) Ltd.

Cheers
Nigel


----------



## John Rogers

Be reasonable everyone,the best looking ship (T-2) was the Esso Avonmouth,not only a very clean looking ship but it was named afer my home town and port. Did I mention the colours would look good also.

John.


----------



## Allan Wareing

*Lotorium*



wccsailor said:


> Stan I agree that they were named after seashells, as I believe all Shell tankers were. However, the T2s all began with T and ended with 'us" and I think most of them were named after shells that fitted this pattern. Incidentally I joined the Dolabella in Singapore in February 1954 and was an apprentice aboard her for a couple of months when I left her to join the Lotorium as third mate.
> 
> Cheers


Hi wccsailor, I was 2nd Mate in the Lotorium from 15 Mar.1954 to 14 Jan 1955. Looks like we may have been shipmates.I remember her as a happy ship. 'Nobby' Clark was Master, a real gentleman.
Do you remember me ?. Allan.


----------



## John Caughey

*John A Caughey*



John Tremelling said:


> Good morning Gentlemen,
> 
> I am painting a 1200 Waterline T2, and naturally would wish to flag it British. I am unable to find if any T2's did sail under the Red Duster. Any info?
> 
> Shell Tankers U.K. (Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co,) had many T2's. The names started with 'T' i.e. Trigonosemus,Thallepus,Tribulus etc.,all under the red duster.


----------



## callpor

John,
Quoting from "Sailing Ship to Supertanker" the book states that by the end of the war, 481 T2's had been built. After the war 203 were sold out of American registry. 51 of those T2's moved to British owners and of those nine were acquired by Anglo-American and all placed under the newly named Esso Transportation Company Ltd. Eight were given the Esso prefix and the name of a town where Esso representation was prominent; one sailed under the Cleveland Petroleum flag and bore the name "Cleveland". The others were "Esso Manchester" ; Esso Purfleet"; "Esso Fawley"; "Esso Cardiff"; "Esso Bristol"; "Esso Birmingham"; "Esso Glasgow" ;"Esso London" and finally "Esso Avonmouth" transferred in 1955. 
I also have details of those transferred to Shell and BP, but the details will take me longer to extract.
Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## callpor

John,

Further..... BP took 10 T2's which all retained their US names:- "Rogue River"; "Cottonwood Creek"; "Fort Stevens"; "Red Bank"; Chisholm Trail"; "Fort Frederica"; "Mesa Verde"; "El Morro"; "Beecher Island"; and "Smokey Hill". They had BP funnels and flew the British flag.


----------



## Split

Ian6 said:


> John
> Caltex operated a dozen or more T2's under the Red Ensign, I served on 6 of them. Pictures at http://www.tota.co.uk/
> Caltex Melbourne was claimed to be the last T2 built and was one of the few 'Jumboised' (awful word) in the 1960's. She was launched in 1945 and not broken up until 1985.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

I worked up through the ranks from 2nd Mate, Junior Mate and Mate on Caltex T2's. Maybe we met. Mine were Karachi, Rome, Singapore, Colombo, Sydney, maybe more, it's a long time ago. Late 50's.


----------



## A.D.FROST

CALTEX ADELAIDE,AUCKLAND,BOMBAY,LISBON,LONDON,SUEZ,WELLINGTON.
STANVAC ,MELBOURNE,SHANGHAI.
AFGHANISTAN (Common Bros.)
EDENFIELD,OILFIELD (Hunting)
GLADYS MOLLER (Moller)
STANWELL,STANMORE (Billmer/Stanhope)
FRANCINE CLORE (Stevinson Hardy)


----------



## canada tom

Cisco said:


> A few more for you.... Esso Avonmouth, Birmingham,Glasgow, London, Manchester, and Purfleet.
> Hunting's Edenfield, Gretafield, and Oilfield ( a rather fussy funnel to paint..)
> However if you want something a bit unusual you could go for Stanhope SS Coy ( J.A. Billmeir) colours. They had Stanmore and Stanwell....


I sailed on the Esso Birmingham and Purfleet as 4th Eng.
The Esso Glasgow was enlarged (Jumboised ?) by the addition of two tanks.
Good ships with good engine roomsI particarly liked the sinuos header boilers


----------



## Binnacle

Joined Fort Winnebago in Jacksonville Fla 1947, renamed Francine Clore, Clore owners, Stevenson Hardy managers. Excellent feeder, happy ship.


----------



## Tankman

I painted the Revell 1/400th. scale model of the T2 in the colours of my old company, Overseas Tankship (UK) Ltd, as the "Caltex Glasgow"


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

Would the Fort Lamy have been a T2?


----------



## A.D.FROST

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Would the Fort Lamy have been a T2?


Not a T2 but a cargo-ship,L'd 1919 WAR PEACOCK r/n PORTFIELD, 1929 r/n FORT LAMY sunk by U-527 8.3.1943


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

A.D.FROST said:


> Not a T2 but a cargo-ship,L'd 1919 WAR PEACOCK r/n PORTFIELD, 1929 r/n FORT LAMY sunk by U-527 8.3.1943


THanks for that A D ,I am making the query on behalf of a Goole chap whose uncle a Fred Barley went down on her off Greenland in 1943 he "thought" she might be A tanker,and was looking for info on his relley


----------



## LenT

I was first trip J E on Esso Manchester and took her to .Belfast for extending..? InAugust 1961


----------



## frank fish

Worth mentioning Shell used a black deck paint known as PF4 which was supposed to be what remained in the bottom of a catalytic cracker after anything else of value had been taken out. All the Shell ships had steel straps about one foot by one inch riveted along both sides of the deck and on the outside shell plating about six feet down from the deck level


----------



## howardws

In 1967 or 8 I was Fourth Engineer in 'Texaco Glasgow, ex Caltex Liverpool when the Chief threw a wobbler and was flown home from Singapore (I knew something was amiss because a couple of days before I was summoned from the engine room during the 12 to 4 at about 02.00 for the purpose of witnessing his signature on his will as he though he was dying). He was replaced within a couple of hours by the Chief from one of Texaco's T2s. She was in dock having one of her sides welded back onto the frames after the Second Mate had looked over the side one day and seen it flapping around in the breeze. Perhaps the sort of plating described above would have stopped this and robbed us of a quick replacement!


----------



## frank elliott

Actually BP had 12 of T2 tankers delivered from America during 1947 two of
which were the COULEE DAM and the RAINIER these two were given over to the French subsidary Soc.des Maritime Petroles BP and renamed as FERNAND GILBERT and LANGEAIS. The French Co. was very fond of borrowing some
of the BP T2's from time to time when they needed extra tonnage.


----------



## blurb10

British built T2's

San Sylvester Eagle Oil Tanker, built Haverton Hill on Tees in the l950's.
Worked on her in Cammell Lairds Repair Yard, approx. 1955.

Regards Bob R.


----------



## stan mayes

Hi Bob,
San Sylvestre was not a T2 tanker.All T2's were built in the US.
I was on an old Eagle Oil tanker San Roberto -she was 28 years old and a wreck.
It was her final voyage and was eleven months.
On 3rd September 1949 we were approaching Curacao when we received a message to delay entering port for six hours until San Sylvestre had sailed.
San Sylvestre was on maiden voyage and had some Eagle Oil Directors on board and somebody decided that they should not see our old ship!
Regards,
Stan


----------



## E.Martin

frank fish said:


> Worth mentioning Shell used a black deck paint known as PF4 which was supposed to be what remained in the bottom of a catalytic cracker after anything else of value had been taken out. All the Shell ships had steel straps about one foot by one inch riveted along both sides of the deck and on the outside shell plating about six feet down from the deck level


I think PF4 was supposed to be spark proof


----------



## david mcfarlane

*T2s.*

I sailed on the Rogue River belonging to the then,BTC.I joined her at the ``Tail of the Bank``on the Clyde on1-3-1954 and it was under the Red Ensign

Davy McFarlane R599947.


----------



## allenr.

*t2s and the red duster*



John Tremelling said:


> Good morning Gentlemen,
> 
> I am painting a 1200 Waterline T2, and naturally would wish to flag it British. I am unable to find if any T2's did sail under the Red Duster. Any info?
> 
> Failing that I shall paint it as US flagged Esso Worcester, formerly Multnoman. I have a decent photo of her, only one query, what colour were Esso decks? I seem to recall Boot Topping Red?
> 
> As a Trident Tanker Apprentice of the 60's I have fond memories of seeing
> T2's, and associate them more with Esso and Mobil than any other company, I have also submitted this query in the Esso Forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John T


Hi,joined a t2 in drydock walls end on Tyne she was having her de-gousing gear removed along with last of the gun emplacements. She was one of a group owned by the newly named shell tankers aka anglo saxon tankers ltd, group she carried 6 apprentices at times, this was around mid fifties TS tomogerous, and yes were wore the red ensign, or rather what was left of it! she was mostly tramping when I was on her. anyone know what happened to the shell company. in my day the seas seemed to be down by the head with B.P. and Sell ships . rob allen to old to give my age r623365


----------



## price

I sailed in the Esso Glasgow early in 1958, she had not long completed an extensive modernisation in Harland and Wolf's Belfast, which included lengthening. It was like sailing in a new ship, the first time that I had sailed on a ship with Whessoe guages. We were mostly on the UK Coast carrying clean oils. Capt. R.J.Davies was master. I left her in order to join a new building in Monfalcone.


----------

